# Shooting my Rotating head Slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This thing is just plain fun to shoot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That does look like fun!
Do you think that concept would work on the end of a starship?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

M.J said:


> That does look like fun!
> Do you think that concept would work on the end of a starship?


I am going to find out next week.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shoots great ! im sure from the side you'd be able to see, i'm guessing, equal pull on both tubes. in effect squaring up the forks to the target for the shot .



Wingshooter said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > That does look like fun!
> ...


i'll bet it will work way better than you would of ever thought so, for the reasons i said above.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you find you are any more accurate with that rig than with other things your shoot?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Do you find you are any more accurate with that rig than with other things your shoot?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


No not really, sometimes I hits and sometimes I doesn't It is just one of those slingshots that is fun to shoot. I have had some that were excellent sling-shots but were uncomfortable for me to shoot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

[quote name="M.J" post="402366" timestamp="1393198431"]That does look like fun!
Do you think that concept would work on the end of a starship?

This would serve no purpose on a starship. A starship is in line with the arm already. I see it as only causing issues for the user. If it were to rotate along the lines of the way the one wingshooter just made but on a starship then you would have issues in my eyes. Actually I think a rotating head is not nessisary all together on a ss. However it's a cool idea.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

How much time have you spent shooting starships?
If you draw to the shoulder like Roger does, then yes, everything is all lined up. If you anchor on your face or anywhere thereabouts then band alignment can be, depending on the amount of extra extension, pretty far off.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> That does look like fun!
> Do you think that concept would work on the end of a starship?
> 
> This would serve no purpose on a starship. A starship is in line with the arm already. I see it as only causing issues for the user. If it were to rotate along the lines of the way the one wingshooter just made but on a starship then you would have issues in my eyes. Actually I think a rotating head is not nessisary all together on a ss. However it's a cool idea.


(How much time have you spent shooting starships?)

what does this have to do with anything?

If you draw to the shoulder like Roger does, then yes, everything is all lined up. If you anchor on your face or anywhere thereabouts then band alignment can be, depending on the amount of extra extension, pretty far off.[

When you shoot a starship how can you not be lined up? You have the arm brace and handle. so it's all in line with your arm already. A rotating head will not help you hit your target. If you not in line with a fixed fork then your not in line with the rotating one as well. The most you will do here is reduce fork hits.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So you don't shoot starships, then.
I can tell you from experience that angling the head of a starship, especially a long one, to make it square with your body when you draw to anchor can have a strong positive effect on accuracy. I set my King Cat up this way as well as my Arrowship. I basically couldn't hit anything with the KC until I adjusted it this way.
It makes a difference.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> (So you don't shoot starships, then.)
> 
> I did not say that.
> 
> ...


Angling and swiveling is 2 different things. Swiveling I feel will make it more square. But you should be square to hit the target to begin with. We are talking about swiveling here. Angling does help some with longer starships.

I guess we will just agree to disagree then.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This may help you on the swivel head designs MJ. Like i said not worth testing it. However you said "angling " the forks help on longer starships. I have found that out to be true as well. But we're talking about the swivel design here. Looks like it's been tried a lot before. Like I said Nothing more then a fork hit reducer. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27453-seeking-advice-from-the-wise-ones/?p=357666


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not clear on your distinction between angling and swiveling.
When I say I angled the forks on my KC I mean that I turned them so that the bands pull back evenly when I draw to anchor, just as they would if they were freely pivoting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> I'm not clear on your distinction between angling and swiveling.
> When I say I angled the forks on my KC I mean that I turned them so that the bands pull back evenly when I draw to anchor, just as they would if they were freely pivoting.


Well what your doing is angling the forks to meet your anchor more comfortably? That's what I gather anyways. I have done this and agree to a point. But a swiveling head is just going to help reduce fork hits. You do not need to worry about that so swivel forks will not help you on the starship.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I need to search but, I'm sure I have read this discussion before. Some where there are some illustrations also.


----------

